# Looking for a report on Lagrange bayou and tributaries



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have not fished the area and i will be part of the charity tournament on 6 Aug that will launch in LaGrange bayou. i only have a 10 gal take (plus 5 if i fill my can) so i cant go very far. i will be fishing for bass...anyone have any suggestions or a nice report?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jesse1378: That tournament is going to be live streamed on the Internet between 3PM and 6PM. I met with the guy today who will be running the live Internet video. I have seen what he can do and it's amazing. Will get the URL and post it here so folks can watch the show, weigh-in, etc. You can see some of his archived work at http://neighborvision.com 

I don't know anything about fishing bass in LaGrange itself. It should be brackish in the upper end and fresh in the creeks so I suppose there are some bass in there. However, I suspect the big boats will head across the bay to all the river fingers in the east end of the bay. It's a fair ride over there, about 7 or 8 miles from the landing to the Choctawhatchee River. 
Good luck, I may be down there just to see the weigh-in and rigs, etc.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah i know alot of people will run to the Chocawhatchee and some will go to Black, i just dont know if my boat will go that far lol. i was gonna hit 4 mile creek and lafayette creek since those are the furthest north.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The link to live video of the tournament will be on the http://neighborvision.com page, so tell your friends who will not be there to take a look. It's supposed to be on the Internet 3P to 6P.


----------

